# Alimentacion para ventilador de Horno de Microondas



## sornyacolores (Mar 8, 2011)

Buenas Tardes! Los molesto con una pequeña duda: 
extraje de un horno Panasonic un ventilador con estas caracteristicas: 120 v - 60 Hz 16W, pero la verdad lo quiero aleimentar a su max potencia. pero no indica (o no he sabido leer) si es alterna o directa (o al enchufe o a un transformador) Por que pregunto esto? Lo intente alimentar a un eliminador variable, paso de 3 a 20 w y nada, pero se que funciona por dos razones: 1 estaba funcionando cuando lo extraje (el problema era el magnetron) y 2 que al cambiar polaridades si me daba un pequeño impulso pero hasta alli. saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 8, 2011)

Funciona conectado al enchufe de 110 V alterna.

Saludos !


----------



## sornyacolores (Mar 8, 2011)

al enchufe? no es peligroso? no importa polaridad? saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 8, 2011)

No , no importa la polaridad ya que no la tiene.

Lo de peligroso o no , de conectarlo a los 110 V ca dependen de como lo hagas , si lo hacés prolijo y bien aisladas las conecciones , no deberías tener ningun problema.

Saludos !


----------



## sornyacolores (Mar 8, 2011)

ok lo intentare Gracias!

Sabelo! XD funciono a las mil maravillas gracias


----------



## cansi22 (Mar 8, 2011)

Al decirte 120v y 60Hz se sobreentiende va con alterna, dado que los de continua suele poner 12v o 24v sin la frecuencia.


----------



## Josefe17 (Mar 8, 2011)

Y un transformador siempre saca alterna, de hecho si no es AC no funciona. En todo caso, si saca DC es una fuente con transformador + rectificador.


----------



## sornyacolores (Mar 8, 2011)

eso seria para controlar el intenseo, como un "dimmer" yo quiero que funke siempre a max velo, y lo logre XD pero calienta mucho los ctos... es normal o solo esta sucia?? saludos


----------

